# Pedal assisted



## Caz99 (5 Jul 2018)

I have a falcon spark comfort electric mountain bike am I able to fit a throttle on to it.
Can I deristrict speed limit.
Some people say yes I can do both others say no.
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2018)

If you are in the UK, 15.5 miles an hour is the legal limit for an ebike. You may well be able to do something with the speed, but it won't be street legal if you do and of course your guarantee will be void as well.

@Pale Rider is the man to ask. Hopefully he will be along to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Caz99 (5 Jul 2018)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Caz99 (5 Jul 2018)

How do I get a message to @Pale Rider please? I've clicked on the name but can't see were I can message him to ask advice


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> I have a falcon spark comfort electric mountain bike am I able to fit a throttle on to it.
> Can I deristrict speed limit.
> Some people say yes I can do both others say no.
> Any advice would be appreciated



The answers you seek are here : https://www.gov.uk/electric-bike-rules

If you derestrict it, it'll no longer be classified as an EPAC and, if caught using it on the road, you'll be looking at a lot of fines and penalty points.


----------



## Caz99 (5 Jul 2018)

Ok thank you am I able to fix a throttle to my bike


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> How do I get a message to @Pale Rider please? I've clicked on the name but can't see were I can message him to ask advice


Hi and welcome to CC!
The pm feature will be available to you after a few posts.
Meantime you can tag @Pale Rider on here, like you did, he will surely make an appearance shortly 
Cycle Chat is a UK based cycling forum, but there are a few members from the States too, maybe someone will have the info you seek.
@Gravity Aided springs to mind.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> Ok thank you am I able to fix a throttle to my bike



No, that will take it out of the EPAC classification and you'll be riding an electric motorcycle with all the licence and insurance requirements that come with that.

Did you read the government link I gave you?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> No, that will take it out of the EPAC classification and you'll be riding an electric motorcycle with all the licence and insurance requirements that come with that.
> 
> Did you read the government link I gave you?


The op is in the States.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The op is in the States.




Why didn't s/he say so? 
In that case s/he can probably strap rockets to it and it'll be fine.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2018)

You can only fit a throttle if it has connections on the controller to accept them.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The op is in the States.


How do know that?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> How do know that?



I'm guessing mods can see the ip address. There's nothing I could see in the posts or the OP's profile page to give the location away.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Why didn't s/he say so?
> In that case s/he can probably strap rockets to it and it'll be fine.





Tim Hall said:


> How do know that?


Sorry, us mods can see the location even if it's not visible on the forum.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry, us mods can see the location even if it's not visible on the forum.


Isn't that a bit naughty of you to disclose that, if the OP hasn't displayed It?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Isn't that a bit naughty of you to disclose that, if the OP hasn't displayed It?


Don't think so: it is relevant to the request, the States are a big place, it's not like we can stalk him.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2018)

Rules by state or country can be found here.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_bicycle_laws


----------



## Caz99 (6 Jul 2018)

Going by the pics I've posted does anyone know if im able to put a throttle on to my bike.
I am aware of the speed limit.
The bike is for off the road


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2018)

Looks like a generic Chinese controller.

Most of those are capable of supporting a throttle, and it may be possible to simply plug one in - there is some standardisation of connectors.

The knowledge to do that is beyond me, for that you would need an experienced kit builder.

Is the motor powerful enough to support a throttle?

The motors on some UK legal bikes don't work too well with a throttle because they are relatively low powered.

OK if you don't mind pedalling now and again, but a dead loss if you want to barrel up a steep hill with your feet in the air.

Throttles are also power hungry, so the range could be reduced to only a handful of miles - depending on the capacity of the battery.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> Going by the pics I've posted does anyone know if im able to put a throttle on to my bike.
> I am aware of the speed limit.
> The bike is for off the road


I don't know if this can help


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> Going by the pics I've posted does anyone know if im able to put a throttle on to my bike.
> I am aware of the speed limit.
> The bike is for off the road


The pics you have posted don't show if there is a connection free that was designed for the throttle to connect to however it may be possible that the crank sensor uses this connection. You need to be aware that the controller outputs a 3 phase current to the motor and also has 3 sensor wires that tell it what the motor is doing and when to switch phases.

Our 2 e-Bikes have connections for the 2 brake cut-offs, a crank sensor/assist level control and a throttle. Do you have an unused connection?


----------



## Caz99 (6 Jul 2018)

Thank you for all your help. I think I need to find someone who can look at my bike&help me from there as I haven't a clue about any of the wires. If there is anyone around west midlands UK area I could chat to about this please post
Thank you


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> does anyone know if im able to put a throttle on to my bike.



Do you want the throttle to be able to power your bike without any pedal input from the rider?



Caz99 said:


> I am aware of the speed limit.



Do you know that the speed limit for throttle-only power will restrict you to a maximum of 3.7mph (6kph) before you then need to pedal?



Caz99 said:


> The bike is for off the road



By 'off road' do you mean on private land with the owner's permission or publicly accessible bike trails, forests, parks etc?


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> Thank you for all your help. I think I need to find someone who can look at my bike&help me from there as I haven't a clue about any of the wires. If there is anyone around west midlands UK area I could chat to about this please post
> Thank you



There's a bloke called Dave in Telford who is something of an ebike kit expert - he's been on the telly a few times and has also been consulted by ebike importers.

He recently fell out with one forum, but if you google his online nickname 'd8veh' you may find links to him.


----------



## Caz99 (6 Jul 2018)

Private land.
Looking at the pictures I've posted does anyone know how I can derestrict my my speed limit its pedal assisted &cuts out at 15mph


----------



## Caz99 (6 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> There's a bloke called Dave in Telford who is something of an ebike kit expert - he's been on the telly a few times and has also been consulted by ebike importers.
> 
> He recently fell out with one forum, but if you google his online nickname 'd8veh' you may find links to him.


Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2018)

You might want to try the pedelecs forum as well. It is a forum dedicated to ebikes.


----------



## Caz99 (13 Jul 2018)

Can anyone tell me how I can derestrict this battery for my Barracuda electric bike please


----------



## Caz99 (13 Jul 2018)

Pics


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2018)

There is no restriction on the battery, other than its chemistry.

If you are fortunate, there may be a command on the handlebar display to de-restrict the bike.

Google can be your friend here, search for the model number of the display and 'hidden' commands might be revealed.

If there's no way to de-restrict via the display, you need to find the controller. as mentioned in your other posts.

It may be in a compartment in the base of the battery, or in a separate box mounted elsewhere on the bike.


----------



## Caz99 (13 Jul 2018)

Thank you for your message. Im new to electric bikes Is there anything I can add to my bike to make it go faster if I can't derestict it. It is a older bike so it's limit is 15mph. The bike is a barracuda big eye electric bike.


----------



## Caz99 (13 Jul 2018)

The battery is
Kimnzo4 Hi-power battery
7-FLT-8J
(25.9V/8Ah)
I've googled it but to be honest I don't know what im doing or looking for. 
Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2018)

Caz99 said:


> Thank you for your message. Im new to electric bikes Is there anything I can add to my bike to make it go faster if I can't derestict it. It is a older bike so it's limit is 15mph. The bike is a barracuda big eye electric bike.


It may well be impossible to de-restrict the bike, the kit fitted to my trike (and the same on Maz's Dawes) has no speed sensor. The speed is limited by how fast the motor (3 phase 'Hall Effect' brushless) will rotate, not by how fast the bike/trike is travelling. I suppose by fitting a bigger wheel rim the speed could be increased but that isn't really practical.


----------



## Caz99 (15 Jul 2018)

Can I deristrict a Barracuda big eye electric bike motor is 8fun swxk 24v 250w
205R
1203262227
Battery is Jiangsu front new energy co.ltd
Computer is Big stone.


----------



## Caz99 (19 Jul 2018)

Is it easy to replace a throttle


----------

